
MultiModel: Multi-Task Machine Learning Across Domains - based2
https://research.googleblog.com/2017/06/multimodel-multi-task-machine-learning.html?m=1
======
based2
[https://github.com/tensorflow/tensor2tensor](https://github.com/tensorflow/tensor2tensor)

